# Inaugural WhiTTe Rose Meet!



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

*All* TT fans welcome (even if you don't own one yet!)

8pm Friday 20th May at Xscape Castleford!

For directions and stuff See - http://www.xscape.co.uk/yorkshire/key-info/

Meet at the *front* of the car park near the big island - I'll be in a TT!

C'mon you know you want to!

Tell your mates [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

As posted in the other thread, I'll certainly pop up for this one. Be great to get a good turnout for this meet to spark of this area of the country.

Will see you on Friday!


----------



## Ella (Aug 3, 2010)

ill be there


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well that was an eventful evening!

From finding our meeting point in the worlds largest car park (which way is the front?) and driving round to find people. To free Audi badges for everyone who turned up. To Ella's snowy incident - now patched up you'll see in the picture  To the quick blast to the pub taking out my coil pack. To drinks all round and a great chat. To photo shopping requests of larger and taller - of which one wish is granted  And finally a greatly appreciated trip back to Mark's to borrow tools to fit my spare coil. Followed by a good blast back down the M1, food stop and home for 1:15am!

Thanks to Mark for organising and getting this area back on the Club map. Also again huge thanks for the post meet help and coffee, would have been an even longer night and drive home otherwise.

Hopefully see you all next month


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

So who's who in the photo above - let's put some faces to some names?


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

OK Kate, if you PROMISE you'll come to the next meet!! He He!!

Photo 4 (People) From the left:-

Darthhawkeye
Lee1977 (& Ladyfriend)
2sprintfast

Photo 2 (Cars)

NEM
2Sprintfast
Lee1977
Darthhawkeye
Ella

It was a good night - Thanks to those who came especially NEM! (Brm cough splutter (pause) BRMMM!) :lol:

So NEXT Meet Thursday 23rd June at Xscape and run to a pub!

Jontymo, R80RTT, TTsline02, TTcool, Cookie & Grassmere - you are expected (with or without TT!!)

EVERYONE is welcome - TELL YOUR MATES [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

It was good to meet some fellow TTers

This was the first ever meet I have attended. Will defo be coming to the next one, can't wait!


----------



## Ella (Aug 3, 2010)

you actually put a plaster on her haha :lol:

good to meet you all  hopfully my tee wont have a broken bumper next time 

and ill try be on time


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry my car was in bits lol I was fitting some new seats...Thursdays even better? Its a few days before GTI International I think...I may pick my other car up on this day, for the meet then


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Reminder to all those who could not make it last time, next meet is this Thursday 23rd June

Hope to see you there.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I should be OK to make this one, although my TT won't - will be in the Golf


----------



## lee1977 (Sep 16, 2010)

I'll be there again hopefully the weather will be nice?! :wink:


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

What time you meeting Thursday? Might pop over if I can get there in time after work.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

TT-Rossco said:


> What time you meeting Thursday? Might pop over if I can get there in time after work.


8pm in the Big car park - next to the main roundabout.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Is there any sort of plan for this Thursday evening? Going to do my best to make it along this week, will be great to meet some of you guys.


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm afraid I won't be able to attend this now because had to come down south for work reasons all week. Disappointed as was looking forward to meeting some of you guys. Will try my best to be at the next one.


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Sorry guys late one at work only just finished so not gunna be able to make it tonight - have a good meet, hope to make the next one


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

*WhiTTe Rose Meet 2*

Good Nite 2nite even tho we were 4 cars strong (2sprintfast, NEM, Darthhawkeye, Lee1977).

Met 8:00 - had a chat (waited for Ella!) then had a ride around Eggborough etc and a drink at Ledston.

Those who attended got the EXCLUSIVE WhiTTe Rose pin badge (only 10 in the whole world)

Next meet 21st July 8pm Xscape.


----------

